# "The Orloj" Prague's Astronomical Clock.



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Took a few days holiday at New Year with family members in Prague, this included a visit, amongst others, to the acclaimed early 15th century Astronomical Clock, The '*Orloj'* located on the outside of the Old Town Hall.

Rather than me attempting to explain (usually badly) the history & technical details of this amazing timepiece I've pinched a couple of clips from tinternet. 






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prague_astronomical_clock

Plus a few pic's of our visit.

View from the tower of Charles Bridge...










The 18th century Klementinum Library was amazing...










*'Piss' *sculputure in Mala Strana (Franz Kafka Museum).

The pool is the shape of the Czech Republic...










Dancing House Restaurant...very nice!










River Vltava...



















Very cold & rammed!

Was advised later that September was a more favourable time to visit ?










Obviously had to pick up a couple of trinkets, including...










Think I fit the description :biggrin:



















Plus some reference material, memory not what it was (if any)...










If anyone should visit Prague I highly recommend the above places of interest, particularly the 'Orloj'

Thanks for reading.

:thumbsup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Fabulous, Alan! How does it compare for you to the da Dondi clock? I must go to Prague one of these days!

:thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Fascinating and some lovely pictures Alan, thank you for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks Steve @AVO

The 'Orloj' is magnificent!

We was informed that further restoration works were scheduled in the weeks following our visit. Vast amount of expertise & money have been invested in preserving this horological marvel.

An image from the occupation in WW2










Of all the timepieces that I have been fortunate to see & experience, Giovanni Dondi's 'Astrarium' is the particular favourite of mine.

Although the example in the International Museum of Horology in La Chaux-de-Fonds is a later reproduction of Dondi's 14th century creation (recreated from Dondi's original detailed plans), still remains a tour de force, IMO...










The whereabouts of the original have been lost since about 1630 ?

Possibly, like yourself, Steve, I am a lifetime 'learner' (believe it or not). The back story is so important too me, so I can fully understand, appreciate the skill, passion & dedication craftsman put into these creations.

Back to Prague, well worth a visit, IMO, but like everything else good preparation beforehand pays dividends.

I understand our very own Sultan @BondandBigM recently paid a visit here, I'm sure he will offer his experiences/recommendations. :biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

@Karrusel

Well, Alan, you have the advantage over me as I have not seen either. For me the Harrison clocks at Greenwich are a very emotional experience.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

AVO said:


> @Karrusel
> 
> For me the Harrison clocks at Greenwich are a very emotional experience.


 Indeed they are, Steve. :yes:

Thank you.

:thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I paid the price in Prague - - sat at one of the cafe bars in direct line of sight opposite the clock with a beer and burger, fabulous to see it, but the "McDonald's Happy Meal" type snack cost at least three times what the same was costing away from the square and the clock. 

We stayed at the Hotel Rott which is literally just around the back of the Clock right in the centre. Great location for a city break and not too dear for roughly a four star as part of a jet2 package, although next door to the Hard Rock Cafe. We could walk to almost everything, but had fun working the public transport as well.

Usual Caveats apply, - - stay away from the obvious bars next to touristy attractions - - rip-off time. Charles Bridge is very Bohemian with "free" things to do and look at, music, art and so on!

Enjoy, it is a go-to destination!


----------

